# really sharp pains



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Please could you give me some advice?

For the last few day's I have been getting really sharp pains when the baby kicks, They shoot right down into my lady private parts and make me moan with the pain and want to grab myself down there.

It doesn't happen every time the baby kicks but enough to make me concerned, Any idea what it could be? Is it just the baby kicking a nerve?

any advice would be great

Thank you

Wendy Woo
xXx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

I think you have already answered your question!! It probably is the baby aggravating a nerve.  It is normal but blooming uncomfortable!!

Jan


----------

